# Elite Rewards Group



## cricket (May 10, 2018)

I went to a local "we are not trying to sell you anything" meeting last night. It was for Elite Rewards Group. Anyone heard of them? http://eliterewardsgroup.com/
Here was the pitch: Supposedly commissioned by ARDA and RCI to "fix" the problems of timeshares. It is now "federally required" to participate in this program since some of the things are supported by the Dodd Frank regulations.
Basically it was a pitch for RCI Platinum points. Sounded like a travel club because it included hotels, rental cars and airfare. Everyone given 500,000 points to use at 0.015 a point. "Average" accomodations for a week costing 10,000 points ($150). Only cost (for me) $16,500 plus closing costs which was the equivalent to 2 years DRI MF (I'm Platinum). Then I would never have MF again. Only $323 per year and transaction fees. And I could walk away at anytime for nothing. Guaranteed availability (but he gave the example of not expecting to get Myrtle Beach on July 4 so obviously not guaranteed) with a 2 year booking window. With dedicated concierge phone operators to "make sure you get what you want".
Or I could pay them the same fee to get out of my DRI contract altogether. Is this how they are buying inventory for this program?
I didn't do it. Don't have an RCI membership for a reason (screwed too many times in the past). But anyone know about it? Plus I wanted to warn others if they get the phone call which said they were affilitated with RCI & II, were not going to sell me anything, just wanted to show how to get the best use of my timeshare adn show me what's new in the industry (you know, the usual sales pitch!)


----------



## TUGBrian (May 10, 2018)

absolute nonsense, and raising literally every red flag in the book that an owner should run away screaming.


----------



## cricket (May 10, 2018)

One of the other selling points was the exit strategy.  I could "walk away anytime without further burdening my family with ongoing MFs".  I said my current DRI timeshare has an exit strategy too.  I don't know if they usually get desparate owners or stupid ones but they were saying all the big red flags.  I almost had to laugh but I was too irritated.  But I went in with a bad attitude since I knew there was nothing they could say to make me give them any money.  I went for the free meal & "entertainment"

I have to admit there was no hard sell.  When I said I was happy with what I owned, the closer said fine & let me go.


----------

